# Couple (Among the many) Problems With my 240



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

The head gasket is suppose to be blown but I don't think that the head gasket is whats wrong with it. I let it sit at idle for 20 minutes to warm up so I could do a compression test. The temp. gauge (which was suppose to be broken) read that it was half way up 15 minutes into the idle. I let it sit for the last 5 and it stayed at the half way point. There was also not any white smoke, just the exhaust smell!!! I did the compression test and this is the results:
Pistons #1-3 were reading at about 140 PSI
Piston #4 was reading at about 135 PSI
I didn't take off the fuel pump and have the gas pedal all the way down like I was suppose to so that might have changed the test. There was no coolant in the radiator (Didn't know until my step dad put his hand near the radiator and didn't get burned). I'm know think that the thermostat is stuck closed (she didn't take care of the car so this is a good possibliy, i mean the spark plugs have no electrode, its burned off). The head is ticking/clicking but the oil is dirty so that may help. 

Now to the smog problem, this is California smog so remember that. Everything passed but the NOx (PPM) (please tell what that is) is way high. They measured it at (15 mph at 1696 RPM's) 4460 when the max is 799. Then they measured (25 mph, 2770 RPM's) 4363 and the max is 738. Please tell me how to fix this because the car is considered a gross polluter until I fix it!!!
Heres the smog slip:
-15 mph @1696RPM: CO2(%)=13.73, O2(%)=1.74, HC(PPM)=22, CO(%)=0.01, NOx (PPM)=4460, my car=Gross polluter
-25 mph @ 2770RPM: CO2(%)=14.10, O2(%)=1.07, HC(PPM)=18, CO(%)=0.01, NOx (PPM)=4363, my car=Gross polluter
Its a 1991 Nissan 240SX SE Coupe, 5-spd., has 168,208 miles (166,451 when test was taken), and I'm in Norcal if any of that helps.
PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

PPM is parts per million it is a division of the air but i dont remember exactly from environmental science class. i gave my car a massive tune up 02 sensor, pcv, plugs wires cap rotor, syn. blend oil, fuel filter and my mpg went up so i am guessin pollution, aka. smog went down.You might even want to try some engine restore in a silver can dont remember the name but i heard it helps. Here in PA went dont have smog tests like CA but just tryin to help with ideas.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I have also heard that a thing called SeaFoam work at cleaning out the engine. Has anyone used this before?


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i have heard people that used Gunk brand engine flush and liked that. might want to flush the cooling system and get that fixed becuase i would think a car running hot might not help the smog stuff.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I pulled the thernostat and saw that that was toast. The rubber seal on the thermostat is cracked and its not in good condition. While pulling out the thermostat, about one drop of coolant was in the system. Thats why it over heated. I'm gonna install another and put some coolant in the system and see how she runs.


----------



## guarneriman (Jul 7, 2004)

*Tune Up: Cap and Rotor*

I have searched this forum and I can't find any recommendation for a brand of Cap and Rotor for my '90 SX hatchback. Does anybody have any recommendations. I found Bosch online but i really want something better and more reliable than Bosch (ie.???MSD???). I have heard too many bad things about that company. I am ordering NGK wires and plugs today. 
Guarneriman


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well good job you searched. bad job you revived an old thread. dont do it again.

whats wrong with bosch. i dont know about their cap and rotors, but i like bosch.nothin wrong with them from my experience.

for a thread like this, you could have made your own. it didnt apply to this one that much.


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Pacman said:


> The head gasket is suppose to be blown but I don't think that the head gasket is whats wrong with it. I let it sit at idle for 20 minutes to warm up so I could do a compression test. The temp. gauge (which was suppose to be broken) read that it was half way up 15 minutes into the idle. I let it sit for the last 5 and it stayed at the half way point. There was also not any white smoke, just the exhaust smell!!! I did the compression test and this is the results:
> Pistons #1-3 were reading at about 140 PSI
> Piston #4 was reading at about 135 PSI
> I didn't take off the fuel pump and have the gas pedal all the way down like I was suppose to so that might have changed the test. There was no coolant in the radiator (Didn't know until my step dad put his hand near the radiator and didn't get burned). I'm know think that the thermostat is stuck closed (she didn't take care of the car so this is a good possibliy, i mean the spark plugs have no electrode, its burned off). The head is ticking/clicking but the oil is dirty so that may help.
> ...


The NOx reading being so high is caused by a bad EGR valve alomst 99% of the time. For a '90 240SX they run about $100, probably about $120 in California. Also if it is a Cali car, it will also have an EGR temp sensor on it which may also be bad. It's a bitch to change the EGR because its in an ackward location so I would recommend taking it to a mechanic to have it replaced. If you change that EGR and you change your O2 sensor, you should pass the emissions test.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Wow, I forgot about this thread. Since its already revived (and yet not locked) I'll tell you whats happening before it does.

I said screw it because all the things wrong and bought a complete '95 motor and swapping that in. I need to replace the oil pan with the '91 cause it has 2 quarter sized dents; better be safe than sorry. Thats happening tommorow. Then the trany and the rest of the crap is going in and bolted up and hopefully the car will be running. 

*I feel privledged to have my old thread being revived, its a zombie now.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah wish it woulda been dead....but does anyone have a wiring harness for the ka24*D*E 95+ motor?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

make sure you check the fluids regulary this time


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Joel said:


> make sure you check the fluids regulary this time


Bought it that way. Stupid chick had NO coolant in the motor. Not my fault.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

ouch! 
hah women.


----------

